# Ecoweb



## mossy oak (Sep 6, 2005)

has anyone tried this yet. Im curious how identical to epiweb it is. I am thinking about going with this stuff because of the price. I have looked at pictures but have yet to come across anyone using it.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Check this out http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/43451-real-epiweb.html
It will give you an idea of what it is. Basically it is epiweb. Anyway I remember thiss post from a couple months ago and it should help you out.
J


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

Eco web was sold to me as epiweb by understory enterprises, at the epiweb price, and with a drip wall and powerful t-5 lights, i had no results in terms of moss.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

did you spread moss or moss mix onto it?


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

frogparty said:


> did you spread moss or moss mix onto it?


 I'd be curious to know that as well, also how strong of T5's and at what depth. I've got greening already in four days out of my Epiweb/Moss mix combo under a 96 watt power compact.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I have moss growing up bare glass so I know they'll grow on ecoweb with enough humidity and light. Moss really needs bright viv light to thrive, much more than many people think


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2009)

d-prime said:


> Eco web was sold to me as epiweb by understory enterprises, at the epiweb price, and with a drip wall and powerful t-5 lights, i had no results in terms of moss.


d-prime, I guarantee that I have never sold Ecoweb to anyone using the name "understory enterprises". I suppose it's possible that when I was the N.A. distributor for Epiweb, some individual associated with them bought some of that, but I honestly don't recall.

I purchased a current Epiweb article from Dart Frog Depot, and it appears that Epiweb and Ecoweb are identical. When you consider that Ecoweb is manufactured at the same facility that Mikael Karlbom sourced the "Epiweb" sheets he sold to me, I'd say it's a pretty good bet.


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

I've bought the ecoweb a few months ago and have it set up in viv right behind me. Its got a single Red Eye in it just for testing. So far, nothing but sucess. I've got at least three different moss species growing, a few local emergent species growing on it, and a bunch of carniverous plants growing in it. Seems to be working just fine.

Basically its an inert porus substrate with enough rigidity to hold plants upright, and with the right density to allow for water and roots to pass through it. Think of it as doing a vertical hydroponic wall. Thats basically what it is. No issues with the frog, none with the plants, and no photodegredation under two spiral compacts and an 18w power compact.

Passes my inspection just fine.


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2009)

Resurrecting this thread to post an image of a vertical hydroponic wall made with EcoWeb. The decorative wood top is not on it, but there is a fan in the top that draws air through the root mass, allowing the mycorrhizal fungi to absorb VOCs.


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

I have used both and honestly they both appear and look the same. I know in the pictures online they look different but they are not in my opinion. I have grown moss on both of them it just take a long time. This growth took 8 months.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Ray, whats shipping like for the big sheet?


----------



## Epiphile (Nov 12, 2009)

Ray said:


> Resurrecting this thread to post an image of a vertical hydroponic wall made with EcoWeb. The decorative wood top is not on it, but there is a fan in the top that draws air through the root mass, allowing the mycorrhizal fungi to absorb VOCs.


Ah, you beat me to it, Ray. I've been working on something similar to this with a sheet that I bought from you some months back, though without the air circulation aspect. I've seen the same principle used on a larger living wall in my city- great to see someone working with it on a smaller scale.


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to be away so long folks. My orchid-related business is growing really quickly, so the animal part has not been given much attention.

I sold the "Eco Wall" pictured above, so don't know how it's progressing, but I have sold a lot of the stuff to the Montreal Botanical gardens, and to engineering firms building green walls. Here's one at Rutgers University:


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

Ray said:


> Sorry to be away so long folks. My orchid-related business is growing really quickly, so the animal part has not been given much attention.
> 
> I sold the "Eco Wall" pictured above, so don't know how it's progressing, but I have sold a lot of the stuff to the Montreal Botanical gardens, and to engineering firms building green walls. Here's one at Rutgers University:


this instillation is about a mile from my apartment, I will check it out today.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Very cool display. What does a green wall like that cost in materials?


----------

